# What's Making You Happy Right Now?



## Bitter Jeweler

My first day off since New Year's weekend is making me happy right now!

What's making you happy right now?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm starting to enjoy the Barry White voice.  I think I'll read all your posts that way for now on.


----------



## e.rose

The thought that warm weather is coming soon and making photographic plans accordingly!


----------



## e.rose

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm starting to enjoy the Barry White voice.  I think I'll read all your posts that way for now on.


 
And this post^^^  :lmao:


----------



## RauschPhotography

Considering I have to drive in whiteout conditions to work.. Ehh.... :meh:


----------



## Canon AE-1

My a/c is on and 68deg inside is giving me complete joy right now!


----------



## rickabobaloey

Spring is on the horizon.


----------



## mishele

That I have off tomorrow!!!!! Wooohoooo!!!:lmao:


----------



## mishele

Oh and this link Bitter sent me..........:lmao: (Bitter.....I had to bookmark it so I could read it again!! )
A Special Necklace For Your Special Lady - Boing Boing


----------



## Rekd

Remembering tomorrow is a holiday made me happy just now. (Thanks mishele. :hug:: )

Not waking up with a hangover this morning has been making me happy all day, and is even making me thirsty.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm starting to enjoy the Barry White voice.  I think I'll read all your posts that way for now on.




:heart: Barry White..."...you are my sun, my moon, my garlic salt..."


----------



## Strawboss

I've got my health, I spent the day yesterday in uniform attending my nephew's Eagle Scout ceremony with my family, I have tomorrow off which means I cook a nice dinner for my wife. But best of all, I'm heading out to take a few winter photos tomorrow.


----------



## ~Stella~

The political cartoons I just sifted through for the blog.  A clean kitchen.  Sleeping babies.


----------



## MonicaBH

Pictures of my friends' baby at one month old.
Late night phone calls from old friends, and facebook chatting with other friends.
My cats & my dogs snuggling down together.
And knowing that I might not have it all that bad after all makes me happy.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I am happy because you are happy bitter


----------



## eric-holmes

My new cybersyncs and a senior picture order going in the books tomorrow.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Quiet...*me* time. That makes me happy.


----------



## MichiganFarts

I'm happy I actually don't have a day off, unlike some of my buddy's who are looking for jobs.


----------



## jake337

My son raises his hand, slaps his chest and says "I did it!".  15 months old last week.


----------



## mishele

Leaving for Kauai in 11 days!!!!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Youre taking me with you, right?


----------



## mishele

^^^^^ I've always wanted to try a 3-some........so sure come along!!


----------



## Stephen.C

Got all my week's hours at work on Sunday! Time and a Half for the win! 
Also I'm on school vacation! 
Um..There was a rad party last night and theres another tonight! 
Then Thursday is Pay-day! 
Floors being redone in the kitchen and my mom has to stay home and guide the people doing it on how she wants it, so I have been able to drive to a bunch of cool places to take photos! 
Great week!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Jealous of both you AND mishele.

Wait, that's messin with my groove!


----------



## Stephen.C

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Jealous of both you AND mishele.
> 
> Wait, that's messin with my groove!


 
Its okay, Im jealous of your Epic Beard.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

So, we all know that people backing out of a driveway have the right of way, right?

Well, I was coming down our snow and Ice covered street, and someone in a brand new XB, who saw me coming, hesitated, and then decided they should go ahead and pull out in front of me, nearly got hit by me. I mean within inches. A little later down the street, as I pulled into my driveway, we got to witness them rear ending someone else, because they couldn't stop. Karma is a *****, ain't it.


----------



## Stephen.C

If you mean scion XB, then good riddance, hopefully it was totaled.


----------



## Truefocus

Watching NASCAR and hoping that Kyle Busch doesn't make a clean sweep this weekend. He's won the last two races in a row. I hope he leads the whole race and then runs out of fuel on the last lap and ends up in 27th place (or something like that.) 

Go Joey Logano #20 is my boy!!!! :smileys:


----------



## Trever1t

my printer prints what I see on my monitor


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Stephen.C said:


> If you mean scion XB, then good riddance, hopefully it was totaled.


Uh, I own one myself. :er:


----------



## Robin Usagani

Are you a member of scionlife.com bitter?  I was when i had the tC.  I love xB.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

No I am not. I should check it out. 

I love my XB, it really is a great car and suits my needs perfectly. If StphenC doesn't like it, that's fine, I didn't buy it for him. :lmao:


----------



## Stephen.C

Bitter Jeweler said:


> No I am not. I should check it out.
> 
> I love my XB, it really is a great car and suits my needs perfectly. If StphenC doesn't like it, that's fine, I didn't buy it for him. :lmao:



haha, sorry guys, im not a fan =)


----------



## Corry

What's making me happy is the knowledge that in 9 days I'll be in warmer weather, hanging out with my bestest friend clarinetJWD.


----------



## Derrel

French press brewed coffee, sugar, and plenty of half and half. I luvs my coffee!


----------



## MichiganFarts

Derrel said:


> French press brewed coffee, sugar, and plenty of half and half. I luvs my coffee!


 
What?!  Is that what passes for coffee now?  You're probably in the Micheal Scott "creamer and sugar" club.


----------



## Derrel

Oh, look, it's little MichiganFarts, trying to pretend he's a grown up....

Your butter knife wit is amusing, in its own pathetic sort of way.


----------



## MichiganFarts

I'm sorry about the way your father treated you when you was a child...but that wasn't really my wit, it actually was part of an episode of The Office.


----------



## kundalini

I farted a little while ago and didn't have to go  :shock:.   Dry pants makes me happy.


----------



## mishele

I'm happy K didn't **** his pants also!!!


----------



## RauschPhotography

Derrel said:


> French press brewed coffee, sugar, and plenty of half and half. I luvs my coffee!


 
Coffee always makes me happy! Especially Cameron's Toasted Southern Pecan coffee.. Mmmmm.


----------



## mishele

Kauai in 4 days...........:greenpbl:


----------



## jaktho

Summer is fast approaching in our place, sunny days never fail to make me happy since I can be outdoors more often and take better pictures at that, Also, the beach is my fave placre to be thatis why I am very excited for summer too! I would like to be able to enjoy different activities with my closest friends and take lots of pictures for fun memories.Can't wait!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Woo!! More than doubling the size of my shop!
Even better, not paying double my current rent!

This gives me a clean space to set up a proper product photography workbench.


----------



## Rekd

I just nailed a presentation of a tool I made in MS Excel to cost machined parts. The  President, VP of Operations, Controller and a couple of Directors from this international OEM I started working for last year were there and the Prez was "very happy" with the tool. Even more happy than the 2m it's helped save in machined parts since June. :thumbup:

Now I have to see what I can negotiate from it... :violin:


----------



## molested_cow

MS Excel engineer way to go!!!!

Bed time makes me happy. Waking up to go to work doesn't.


----------



## Rekd

Not really. I'm just a Procurement Engineer that knows a little VB. Well ok, a lot.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Apple released iPhone/iPad OS update that now allows to use the iPhone as a WiFi HotSpot!

Finally!


----------



## Davor

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Apple released iPhone/iPad OS update that now allows to use the iPhone as a WiFi HotSpot!
> 
> Finally!


 
wow really ive been doing that since iphone 3g came out, but then again i had to hack my thing you know. 

Anywho, right now making my own Softbox which is making me happy


----------



## EckoZero

Realising that after 1 month in my new role at work I have completed my 6-month Promise Package made me VERY happy!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Davor said:


> wow really ive been doing that since iphone 3g came out, but then again i had to hack my thing you know.


 
I saw the hack, and didn't care to bother with it.

Do you have a hack for your shift key too?
Just kidding you. Relax.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Just sold several framed prints, which I wasn't expecting! It was an unexpected surprise


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Awesome!


----------



## altitude604

beautiful weather... at least for the next 5 hours and the fact that it's my Friday after only two days of work.

i love my schedule. 

OH! just thought of something else! the misses has Jiggs Dinner bubbling away on the stove at home so a kickass dinner is making me happy too.


----------



## EckoZero

Vegetarian pie and chips for dinner made me happy


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

A large Jewelery company from London, England, is opening a store in my area, and they have been looking for a good jeweler to do some work.
My name has come up a couple times, and they are going to try me out! 

Word of Mouth Advertising FTW!

Even though they have a store here, can I call myself "internationally known"?


----------



## Davor

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A large Jewelery company from London, England, is opening a store in my area, and they have been looking for a good jeweler to do some work.
> My name has come up a couple times, and they are going to try me out!
> 
> Word of Mouth Advertising FTW!
> 
> Even though they have a store here, can I call myself "internationally known"?



Sounds exciting! hope you get the job man. Well with the internet i think everyone is internationally known 


Right now what's making me happy is ordering this CANON 24-105MM/70-200MM LENS USB 2.0 FLASH DRIVE 4GB X2 on eBay.ca (item 220769893104 end time 14-May-11 16:00:43 EDT)


----------



## jake337

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/235985-whats-messing-your-groove-right-now-4.html

This minus the rain/snow and car troubles....


----------



## Josh66

Beer and cigarettes are doing a pretty good job of making me happy right now.  That, and knowing that I don't have to go back to work till Friday.  And that I only work 3 days a week and make the same money as I would working 5 days.  Generally, I'm a happy guy.  Things would have to get pretty bad for me to worry about it.


----------



## camz

Good stuff Bitter...get that money!   BTW design wedding bands or any type of wedding rings on the regular?

It's my first free weekend in over 2 and half months and I get to ride the waves of the Pacific on my board this saturday...nice righty blue curl...east winds...perfect 4-7ft breaks.....heaven.  :hippie:


----------



## o hey tyler

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Even though they have a store here, can I call myself "internationally known"?


 
It's fair game as long as those dudes have British Accents. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

o hey tyler said:


> It's fair game as long as those dudes have British Accents. Congrats! :thumbup:


Si


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

o hey tyler said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they have a store here, can I call myself "internationally known"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fair game as long as those dudes have British Accents. Congrats! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 
He DID!


----------



## Fleetwood271

My new Tamron 28-75mm 2.8 lens and my new battery grip for the D90.


----------



## altitude604

The Canucks ahead of the Blackhawks 1 to 0 starting the 2nd Period.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Learning CAD is making me very happy, and this rendering engine is phenomenal!


----------



## Netskimmer

I went to my first meeting at a photography club today, met some really cool people and had lots of fun!


----------



## bruce282

Starting my third week of retirement.

Bruce


----------



## KenC

Joe Pass, Oscar Peterson and Ray Brown


----------



## kundalini

Changing zip codes soon. I'll be 10 minutes drive away from my partner rather than 45 minutes. We're in agreement that living together is not an option now, but she can pop over for a booty call. Larger digs with a garage, possible studio. 10 minutes away from downtown and a bit of culture. Affordable taxi ride home =  :cheers:.


----------



## JMBriggs

Saturday morning, laying in bed with the man of my dreams!


----------



## mishele

I went out shooting at a junkyard today!! I've been scooping this place for about 6 months and finally went!!!


----------



## cpeay

Eating some german chocolate and drinking Dr. Pepper.


----------



## camz

Editing photos and playing COD with my kids =D


----------



## skieur

I fought the tax man and won to the tune of $575 per year on my property tax and was asked to personally provide input to the tax department on how they should change their assessments for everyone. Meeting with them, next week.

skieur


----------



## camz

Oh yeah..and my boy pacquiao is fighting in a couple of hours!


----------



## mishele

camz said:


> Editing photos and playing COD with my kids =D



NOWAY....lol Hubby is playing now and I will be in, in about an hour....lol


----------



## camz

Yeah baby! However we cancelled our live account, we're just getting a kick trying to beat the levels on MW3.  I think we're on level 9 already and we just got the game...lol


----------



## mishele

Aahhh, we have PS3. So we play online.....=)


----------



## EIngerson

I'm happy I'm about to get the 24-70 L soon. other than that.....I'm just a happy kind-a-dude........carry on.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I'll find out tomorrow if Santa will be bringing me this:


----------



## Hickeydog

Surgery in less than 2 weeks.  

Yes, it's making me happy right now.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I still have to model the body and antenna, but I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Compaq

I'm happy that in less than two hours my oral exam in environmental chemistry will be over. I start in 45 minutes, and will go on for around 30-60 minutes....

Man, I'm nervous! Never been this nervous before an exam before!!!


ohh, and neat looking butterfly thingy. It looks expensive..

edit 2: it wasn't that bad


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thoroughly Modern Millie!


----------



## Big Mike

Cool...lets see it in action.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Very sadly, that's not going to happen till some time in January. They said it will take two days to set it up and calibrate it, with help over the phone. Then there is training...


----------



## PhotoWrangler

This is making me happy right now.


----------



## bentcountershaft

You mean you aren't going to go the "manuals are just another guy's opinion" route and just wing it?  

Good luck with the new toy.  I'd put my eye out with that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

There's no manual. :|


----------



## PhotoWrangler

There's no manual to explain just how manual it is.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Bitter Jeweler said:


> There's no manual. :|



Well that screws up my whole joke.  ****ing technology.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I know!

I can't even turn it on and let it make a whirrrrring sound.


----------



## mishele

I'm finished w/ my ****ing Christmas shopping!!!!!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I haven't started yet.  Thinking about going after dinner.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Finally got my mill fixed by the owner of the company. It was just one
Of those oddball things. But it's working now, and all trammed and trued up. Now to learn toolpathing! Knowledge is power!











We didn't know what the test model was. It took 1 hour to mill.


----------



## EIngerson

^^^That's cool.

Finally sitting here with a cold one. We're getting ready to move to Japan. It's been pretty hectic.


----------



## Josh66

Got some crab dip in the oven, and Tricuit's in the cupboard.  I'll be happy in about 8 minutes.


----------



## Josh66

Damn, it smells good...  A can of crab meat, 8 oz cream cheese, the juice from a smallish lemon, a handful of fresh parsley, chopped almonds, chopped onion - all that mixed together in the oven for 20 minutes at 350 degrees in a small casserole dish.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Want! 

And I just came back from a great dinner out!


----------



## Josh66

My wife says I put too much lemon juice & parsely in it, but it tastes fine to me.  For stuff like this, I just eye-ball it.

OK, gotta go - commercial break is over and the dip is getting cold.  

edit

I forgot, it has some hot sauce in it too, and worchesterchire sauce.  Not enough though - I can barely taste it.  I'll double both next time.


----------



## jedirunner

Bitter Jeweler said:


> My first day off since New Year's weekend is making me happy right now!
> 
> What's making you happy right now?



Tonight?  My 6 year old showed us a "science experiment" she learned in kindergarten today, and it was photo worthy (food coloring in milk, then dabbing at it with a dish-soap covered q-tip to make fun patterns -- photos suck, but it made her feel good that daddy wanted to take a picture of it).  

*that* made me feel good today. 

Edit: And yes, I do realize this was posted nearly a year after your original post.   But hey, us new members gotta catch up on old threads sometime!

Kevin


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Post the photos! We won't critique them here.

Reminds me of a "magic" trick I learned when young.

A penny in a very shallow dish of water...just covering th penny. Ask your audience to remove the penny without getting their fingers wet,

The trick.,.pour some rubbing alcohol over the penny, and it displaces the water.


----------



## IByte

I squatted 415 lbs5 times today...525 soon lol.


----------



## dogusmeatus

Super Bowl here in my hometown!


----------



## naptime

right now.. overcome with joy that my daughter won the scholorship to Peru.

next week, DSLR's !!!!!!


----------



## jedirunner

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Post the photos! We won't critique them here.
> 
> Reminds me of a "magic" trick I learned when young.
> 
> A penny in a very shallow dish of water...just covering th penny. Ask your audience to remove the penny without getting their fingers wet,
> 
> The trick.,.pour some rubbing alcohol over the penny, and it displaces the water.



That's a good one.   I'll have to try it sometime.

Ok, here's a *snapshot* of her experiment:







I think it looks pretty cool, and was certainly fun to see the speed the colors bounce around in the milk when she tapped the milk gently with the q-tip.

Kevin


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You know, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## mishele

lol I so want to do a Macro of that now.....=)


----------



## jedirunner

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You know, that's pretty awesome!



Thanks.   We'll probably do it again one day when i get more familiar with the photography stuff and am ready to *really* photograph it.  I could see that being a nice computer wallpaper if done well.

Kevin


----------



## jedirunner

mishele said:


> lol I so want to do a Macro of that now.....=)



Oh me too!  Too bad I don't have any macro lenses, skills, or extension tubes.  The best I can do is get several feet away and hope my zoom/telephoto lens can get something reasonable.  Then it's not anywhere near the quality of macro.  But yeah, it's easy to setup that shot, so one day I'll try it macro when I can. 

Kevin


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What's making you happy right now?



Happy??  Whats that?


----------



## EIngerson

Very cool Jedirunner.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

The fact all my eneloops finished charging from last nights shoot


----------



## mishele

EIngerson said:


> Very cool Jedirunner.



I don't know what that is, but you have JEDI in it so it's making me happy......


----------



## jedirunner

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool Jedirunner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that is, but you have JEDI in it so it's making me happy......
Click to expand...


*ATTENTION: NERD ALERT!*

Ok, so I'm quite into star wars, and the jedi are cool.  very cool.  Epicly awesomely cool. 
(cool story: when son was 3 years old, he had caught on to my star wars love.  he had a little wooden sword and I had one of those collapsible light sabers. he said we had to trade, so we did.  Then he covered his mouth and said in a 3 year old version of a deep voice "Luke, I am your father", then said "Ok, dad we can fight now!" and started swinging. )

I'm also a runner (slow, but steady).  

Jedirunner sounded cool, so it's my email address (jedirunner *at* gmail *dot* com), and one of my 15 domains (jedirunner.com).  

*END NERD ALERT : YOU WERE WARNED.*  ;-)

Kevin


----------



## thelittlewhimsy

Some positive C & C just made me smile


----------



## mishele

<-------Star Wars geek here too! :hug::


----------



## Archer

Laying in bed with my 3 yr old. He just asked why I have a little beard (goatee) and a mustache. Then told me I can only have one. 

Little things


----------



## mishele

Amazing family.....amazing weather......amazing hike......amazing dinner and wine.......
Life is good!


----------



## InnatelyKait

My fiance and I may have found an apartment that will be ready for our big cross-country move in May!  Woot!  Also, starting Veterinary school this fall is also making me happy.


----------



## Josh66

Cold Shiner Bock.


----------



## Dahrol

Getting away from the dying small down and moving to a larger city with more opportunity.


----------



## killbill

The fact that I will be leaving work in about ten minutes (I have been here since 9am)


----------



## mishele

My work is in a show opening this Friday!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Tony S

A Milky Way bar with a glass of milk...


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> My work is in a show opening this Friday!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!



Tell us more!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Pittsburgh!!!


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Pittsburgh!!!


For how long!!!! 3+ hours away!!!


----------



## ronlane

Right now I'm happy because my family is feeling better after being sick all night and day. Also, that I rented an L lens this weekend to use, it is AWESOME.


----------



## KmH

Grand Mariner on the rocks.


----------



## mishele

90's Dance Party.....lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> For how long!!!! 3+ hours away!!!
Click to expand...


Leaving someday Monday.


----------



## Jaemie

KmH said:


> Grand Mariner on the rocks.



Is that like a big seaman blown ashore?  



:Joker:  (bad, very bad, Jaemie..)


----------



## j28Photography

Seattle tomorrow for a couple days!


----------



## 1slowg35

Donuts!!!


----------



## yv0nne

I am curled up on the couch watching Seinfeld with my old puppy. He's happily snoozing at my side. 
Something about late nights with Squirty ..almost makes my complete inability to sleep tolerable


----------



## Rick58

1slowg35 said:


> View attachment 19604
> 
> Donuts!!!


Did I mention I like...ummm...donuts


----------



## JAC526

1slowg35 said:


> View attachment 19604
> 
> Donuts!!!



Thank you for pointing out that there are donuts in this shot.  I happened to somehow overlook them.


----------



## Rick58

oh yeah, they are right there in front of that seat belt strap.


----------



## JAC526

I'm also happy because today I take delivery of my Oly 45mm f1.8.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## jake337

Stockon was fun but, I'm back home in the safety of Minnesota....

This always makes me happy!


----------



## Rick58

what are you eatting there Jake? It seems that may make me happy too


----------



## Jaemie

jake337 said:


> Stockon was fun but, I'm back home in the safety of Minnesota....
> 
> This always makes me happy!



Yum.  I would add some sticky rice and lots of *tum mak hoong*:  http://nyenoona.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/img_1691.jpg?w=490&h=327


----------



## IByte

Hard cold hard crack! oO


----------



## jwbryson1

FREE (!!) Rush tickets for the show this Sunday night at Jiffy Lube Live (Virginia).  Yeah, baby...YEAH.....


----------



## jake337

Rick58 said:


> what are you eatting there Jake? It seems that may make me happy too



 I'm actually not sure.  I had too many beers in me at the time.  It's like "dot seen" without the grill.



Jaemie said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stockon was fun but, I'm back home in the safety of Minnesota....
> 
> This always makes me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.  I would add some sticky rice and lots of *tum mak hoong*:  http://nyenoona.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/img_1691.jpg?w=490&h=327
Click to expand...



That looks similar to papaya salad.  Yummy.


----------



## Jaemie

jake337 said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.  I would add some sticky rice and lots of *tum mak hoong*:  http://nyenoona.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/img_1691.jpg?w=490&h=327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks similar to papaya salad.  Yummy.
Click to expand...


Indeed it is papaya salad. :thumbup: Lao style. Spicy!


----------



## jake337

Jaemie said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.  I would add some sticky rice and lots of *tum mak hoong*:  http://nyenoona.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/img_1691.jpg?w=490&h=327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks similar to papaya salad.  Yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed it is papaya salad. :thumbup: Lao style. Spicy!
Click to expand...


Don't forget the Badak


----------



## Jaemie

jake337 said:


> Don't forget the Badak



Fisssshhhhyyyy!  Sep lai.


----------



## IByte

It's Friday, I'm drinking and if I wake up, maybe read from my new stash of photography books


----------



## Photographiend

Fooooooooood :mrgreen:


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Booze


----------

